# A few days in Boston , the search for good coffee



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Before you say anything , it's Boston , Lincolnshire , not USA! Visiting the folks .

I ventured into the town to see what options there are, as it's instant at home . If you are of a faint hearted disposition some of the photos below May upset you









See if you can guess what drink I ordered for each resulting photo , and which one you would drink if someone had a bullet to your head . I will reveal the least offensive later .

Drink 1










Drink 2










Drink 3


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Flat white capp, latte, I'd take the bullet









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

geordie-barista said:


> Flat white capp, latte, I'd take the bullet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No , bullett isn't a choice- choose god dammit







. Close with choices but did you really think that flat white had made it to the heart of Lincolnshire ?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Capp mocha latte, out I absolutely had too if I have the time for the drink to cool, the one with the chocolate.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

flat white, cappuccino and the psychedelic trip back to the 70's ?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

latte, cappa, latte?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Grappa crappa crappa


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drink 4 - posted mainly for the size of the cake !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got to be the carefully crafted cap with a hint of chocolate on top.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

...to avoid confusion, I was referring to drink 2.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

.......on second thoughts, doesn't look like chocolate after all. Maybe a toad has crawled on to the cap and is in the process of slowly decomposing. Mmmm, nice.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Drink 4 - posted mainly for the size of the cake !


isn't that drink 1 with a few sprinkles?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nope different drink honest !


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I think they were cap/cap/latte/cap

But could all have been lattes or caps


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Latte/Latte/Latte/Latte

Have they emptied the grind tray on to drink 2? (that's assuming it was freshly ground







)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The only thing of real interest is the cake the rest looks pretty grim

Ian


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Drink 2 made me laugh, I'll take a cup of tea instead.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Cap, hot chocolate, latte, with number 1 being the best and the other two being for the sink methinks.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you actually make a special trip into said town and spend real english pounds on those 4? Must be £10 worth there....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Drink 1 looks kind of OK? traditional Monks-head style of pour.

Guess it didnt taste good?

The rest are proof of exactly why we need to educate the public at large that they are being ripped-off!!!!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Drink two looks like one of those where it has been made from 4 day old stewed filter coffee made from ten year old beans topped with wiry foam, and smothered with lots of chocolate just so you know you are getting value for money


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Well? Are you going to put us out of our misery?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok apologies for not updating this , no internet, away from home mad the server outed every time I tried .



Mrboots2u said:


> Before you say anything , it's Boston , Lincolnshire , not USA! Visiting the folks .
> 
> I ventured into the town to see what options there are, as it's instant at home . If you are of a faint hearted disposition some of the photos below May upset you
> 
> ...


Drink 4 - CAPPUCCINO - small coffee shop, actually a reasonable sized cup . Unneeded chocolate as always , but not boiling or too bitter in comparison to one and two " massive cake !


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Good god man. You can't call the second a cappuccino have you lost your mind.

Sorry, watched star trek.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The foam in number 2 must be solid to allow it to support the cup full of cocoa that appears to have been tipped on top!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Aptly number 2!

Looks like an attempt at containing a chemical spill!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Neill said:


> The foam in number 2 must be solid to allow it to support the cup full of cocoa that appears to have been tipped on top!


One scoop or two sir?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

geordie-barista said:


> One scoop or two sir?


By the looks of things that could apply to the foam or the cocoa.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Neill said:


> By the looks of things that could apply to the foam or the cocoa.


Haha chuck some strawberry syrup in and you have a Neapolitan.


----------

